# Suggestions for Veal Stock?



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

I have my first veal stock and have no idea what would be the best first dish to utilize it with would be. I am looking for a main course that is simple to do and pleasant tasting yet good enough for 4 stars. Any recipe suggestions? TIA


----------



## dlee (Sep 22, 2000)

Here is a suggestion for you. Reduce the veal stock till it gets a bit thick. (As it gets closer to becomming thick you need to watch it very carefully, because this is where it can burn very easly.) You now have "glace de veau".
Add a little; - Port reduction and sugar to the glace.
- current jelly to the glace.
This gives the glace a bit of sweetness. Make up your name for the sauce. These sauces goes well with beef/steaks/game... 
I hope this helps alittle. Good luck.


----------



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

This dish is a perfect example of why some of the simplest dishes are the best. Start out with the best, freshest ingredients like your stock, and you can't lose.

Yield- 4 servings

1 1/2 lb. trimmed Eye of Veal Round

1/3 cup seasoned Flour

Clarified Butter, as needed

2 Tbs. Garlic, chopped

6 Shallots, peeled and chopped

1 Green Pepper, diced

1 cup Mushrooms, sliced

1/2 cup Marsala Wine

2 cups Veal Stock, hot

Fresh chopped Basil, as needed

Cut and pound veal round. Figure two 3-oz. portions per serving.

Dredge veal medallions in seasoned flour.

In a large, flat sauté pan, heat clarified butter over medium-high heat.

Place medallions in pan along with garlic, shallots, peppers and mushrooms.

Sauté medallions until golden brown on both sides. Once medallions are completely browned, remove from pan and keep warm. Deglaze pan with Marsala wine, let reduce for one minute, then add veal stock. Reduce by half, until sauce has a full bodied, glossy look.

Add medallions back to pan, along with fresh basil and cook for 1 more minute.

Serve over fresh made pasta. Fresh steamed baby asparagus is my favorite accompaniment with this dish.

Buen Provecho!

------------------
Mike Bersell, CEC
[email protected]


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Mike,

Made the recipe, very simple and pleasant. Thank you!


----------

